# Circuito para medir RPM



## nicofdez (May 3, 2011)

Buenas Electrónicos.

Tengo un proyecto para fin de semestre sobre instrumentación y medida, para este proyecto es necesario medir una variable física como temperatura, velocidad, posición, etc. Esta medición de la variable se hace por medio de un sensor, el cual debe ser enviado a un circuito (transductor) que tenga una salida de 4 a 20mA.


Mi idea es hacer un sensor que mida velocidad ya sea en RMP o m/s. Esta velocidad debe transferirse por medio de un circuito y este deberá entregar una salida de 4 a 20mA y si es posible, entregar una salida proporcional a la velocidad en mV (milivoltaje) para entregarlo a una pastilla (circuito integrado) y este entregara una señal a un display.

Si tienen algún sensor para medir velocidad que sea sencillo de construir por favor indicármelo


----------



## marcelorenz (May 3, 2011)

cuantas rpm queres medir???
lo mas sensillo, es un motorcito de autito a pilas, que funcione como dinamo, larga una tension proporcional a las rpm.

si no un encoder + un conversor frecuencia/tension como el LM2917 o el LM331.
un encoder es medio caro, pero podes hacer uno barato con el disco y el opto de un mouse viejo a bolilla, tenes para hacer 2 encoders de ahi.


----------



## nicofdez (May 4, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> cuantas rpm queres medir???
> lo mas sensillo, es un motorcito de autito a pilas, que funcione como dinamo, larga una tension proporcional a las rpm.
> 
> si no un encoder + un conversor frecuencia/tension como el LM2917 o el LM331.
> un encoder es medio caro, pero podes hacer uno barato con el disco y el opto de un mouse viejo a bolilla, tenes para hacer 2 encoders de ahi.




Marcelorenz gracias por tu ayuda.

Tengo un proyecto a parte de otra materia que es sistemas de generación de energía, en este, debo hacer una hidroeléctrica, esta hidroeléctrica va a llevar una rueda pelton la cual estará acoplada a un motor por medio de unas poleas para aumentar la velocidad del motor, no se exactamente cuantas RPM podria dar la hidroelectrica, pero ese es mas o menos mi proyecto.

Si me pudieras aconsejar otro proyecto mas sencillo que la salida sea de 4 -20mA, me seria util.
Gracias.

(Adjunto la rueda pelton por si no sabes que es).


----------



## marcelorenz (May 4, 2011)

cualquier señal analogica se puede transformar en corriente, la idea de transformala en corriente constante es que puedes usar cualquier distancia de cable y de cualquier seccion y el circuito sera igual de exacto, no importa cual sea la impedancia total de la carga a la salida del transmisor, mientras que en el reseptor puedas medir con exactitud esa corriente vas a tener una presicion considerable.

como medir puedes usarlo para temperatura, presion, nivel de luz, rpm, tensiones, peso, lo que vos quieras, las mas faciles son las que se miden desde un principio analogicas, lease tensio, temperatura, presion, peso, nivel de luz, las rpm debes convertilas a tension para luego atacar el conversor tension - cte cte.

elige 1 de esos parametros y vemos como ayudarte, no es para nada dificil.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2011)

nicofdez dijo:


> .........Mi idea es hacer un sensor que mida velocidad ya sea en RMP o m/s. Esta velocidad debe transferirse por medio de un circuito y este deberá entregar una salida de 4 a 20mA y si es posible, entregar una salida proporcional a la velocidad en mV (milivoltaje) para entregarlo a una pastilla (circuito integrado) y este entregara una señal a un display..........



El sensor puede ser un opto-acoplador de ranura o reflectivo que lea el paso de perforaciones, ranuras o algún material reflectivo adosado al eje de la turbina.
Los pulsos que te entrega el opto-acoplador los envías (Por ejemplo) a un LM2917 (Conversor frecuencia tensión) y la tensión de salida de este a un conversor tensión corriente.


----------



## nicofdez (May 5, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> cualquier señal analogica se puede transformar en corriente, la idea de transformala en corriente constante es que puedes usar cualquier distancia de cable y de cualquier seccion y el circuito sera igual de exacto, no importa cual sea la impedancia total de la carga a la salida del transmisor, mientras que en el reseptor puedas medir con exactitud esa corriente vas a tener una presicion considerable.
> 
> como medir puedes usarlo para temperatura, presion, nivel de luz, rpm, tensiones, peso, lo que vos quieras, las mas faciles son las que se miden desde un principio analogicas, lease tensio, temperatura, presion, peso, nivel de luz, las rpm debes convertilas a tension para luego atacar el conversor tension - cte cte.
> 
> elige 1 de esos parametros y vemos como ayudarte, no es para nada dificil.



Medir las RPM, eso es lo que me gustaría hacer, ya que tengo un proyecto con respecto a las RPM y seria bueno hacer los 2 proyectos solo con una maqueta, ya que este me ahorraría dinero y eso es lo que se busca.

Tengo una rueda pelton como ya mencione anteriormente y esta me generara una tensión por medio de un motor (dinamo) el cual estará conectado a una serie de poleas que aumentaran la velocidad de este para poder aumentar la velocidad.

Hoy estuve hablando con el profesor y me dio una posible idea y es la siguiente.

Tengo la rueda pelton y esta esta centrada en un eje, creare una nueva rueda pero con ranuras (tipo piñón) y esta se acoplara al mismo eje, para obtener pulsos se coloca un emisor a un lado de la nueva rueda y el receptor al otro lado, estos pulsos se pasaran a tensión y ese es el problema. Como pasarlos a tensión. Ustedes me dicen que hay circuitos integrados que transforman eso, tendría que investigar referencias o me podrían ayudar con algunas.

Lo otro es esa señal de tensión que me entregaran los pulsos pasarlos a Corriente.
Espero me entiendan, de igual manera dejo una imagen PDF 3-D y la imagen .RAR ya que no me deja adjuntar la imagen por el ancho de la foto.

Se que con la imagen sera mucho mas entendible, espero me puedan ayudar y de nuevo muchas gracias



Fogonazo dijo:


> El sensor puede ser un opto-acoplador de ranura o reflectivo que lea el paso de perforaciones, ranuras o algún material reflectivo adosado al eje de la turbina.
> Los pulsos que te entrega el opto-acoplador los envías (Por ejemplo) a un LM2917 (Conversor frecuencia tensión) y la tensión de salida de este a un conversor tensión corriente.



Mira lo que deje, espero hacerme entender para poder recibir la mayor orientación posible. =D
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2011)

nicofdez dijo:


> .......Mira lo que deje, espero hacerme entender para poder recibir la mayor orientación posible. =D
> Gracias por tu ayuda.



Eso se aproxima bastante a lo que te comenté.

Otra opción puede ser colocar adosado al eje imanes (Equidistantes) que accionen un dispositivo de efecto Hall.

Incluso si en el mecanismo existe algún engranaje de acero, sus dientes, pueden servir como generador taquimétrico.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 6, 2011)

Como ya te comentaron, en la industria esta muy estandarizada la transmisión de indicaciones de medidas por cables que llevan 4-20 mA, esto es debido a que es inmune a las largas distancias y a la caída de tensión en el cable, además partir de 4 mA como cero nos informa si el cable esta roto o el transductor no funciona.
El proyecto que mencionas es didáctico y muy bien planteado, mata varios pájaros de un solo tiro.
1 - La mecánica, ya la tienes bien planteada, ahora te falta los sensores. Uno es un motor generador que te da una señal en voltios, perfecto, ya esta. El otro por pulsos:
Puede ser una célula de efecto hall, se utiliza mucho en la industria y en automóviles, también puede ser por reflexión por luz: puede ser pegando un pequeño plástico reflector a alguna parte del eje y un emisor y receptor de infra-rojos, o puede ser como el de un mouse de bola, por obstrucción del paso de la luz, pero hay una forma que se utiliza mucho en la industria y que te puede resultar muy didáctica, fácil de construir y barata.
Un reed.
Es una pequeña ampolla de vidrio con un contacto magnético dentro, se utiliza para alarmas en puertas, ventanas, etc. pero tambien en la industria, se acciona cuando le acercas un pequeño imán, entonces abre o cierra en circuito.
Puede funcionar a mas de 50 c/s o sea mas de 3000 RPM, no creo que tu invento vaya tan rápido.
Es lo mas barato y fácil de montar y tiene una vida muy larga si no le haces pasar mucha intensidad, y en este caso para un circuito electrónico es despreciable.

Respecto a los circuitos y para ser algo didáctico, deberías montar un conversor de frecuencia a tensión con circuitos específicos que ya existen o por medio de un operacional; te recomiendo este ultimo, tu no requieres precisión, requieres algo didáctico.

Después el convertidor de tensión a 4-20 mA ídem de lo mismo cualquier operacional te lo hace variando un ofset en una de sus entradas y en la otra la tensión a medir, tendrás que ajustar que, al cero tensión le corresponda 4 mA (ofset) y a fondo de escala los 20 mA (ganancia).
Suerte.


----------



## nicofdez (May 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso se aproxima bastante a lo que te comenté.
> 
> Otra opción puede ser colocar adosado al eje imanes (Equidistantes) que accionen un dispositivo de efecto Hall.
> 
> Incluso si en el mecanismo existe algún engranaje de acero, sus dientes, pueden servir como generador taquimétrico.



Creo que es mas fácil un disco con ranuras para mi en el momento, ya que no tengo muy claro como trabaja un dispositivo de efecto hall, se que es por medio de un campo magnético perpendicular, no me se explicar pero si se como funciona, y no se que señal me entrega este, así que prefiero el de las rueda con las perforaciones.

Me gustaría que me resolvieras 2 dudas.

1. Me gustaría saber como funciona el LM 2917 o 2907 (el mas conveniente para este proyecto) ya que miro los datasheets y todos son en ingles y sinceramente no es mi fuerte y no entiendo en realidad como trabaja.

2. Que ventaja o desventaja tiene la cantidad de perforaciones en la rueda (mi idea es poner un opto-coplador como en la figura).

Gracias por ayudar fogonazo =D 



Chema Costa Rica dijo:


> Como ya te comentaron, en la industria esta muy estandarizada la transmisión de indicaciones de medidas por cables que llevan 4-20 mA, esto es debido a que es inmune a las largas distancias y a la caída de tensión en el cable, además partir de 4 mA como cero nos informa si el cable esta roto o el transductor no funciona.
> El proyecto que mencionas es didáctico y muy bien planteado, mata varios pájaros de un solo tiro.
> 1 - La mecánica, ya la tienes bien planteada, ahora te falta los sensores. Uno es un motor generador que te da una señal en voltios, perfecto, ya esta. El otro por pulsos:
> Puede ser una célula de efecto hall, se utiliza mucho en la industria y en automóviles, también puede ser por reflexión por luz: puede ser pegando un pequeño plástico reflector a alguna parte del eje y un emisor y receptor de infra-rojos, o puede ser como el de un mouse de bola, por obstrucción del paso de la luz, pero hay una forma que se utiliza mucho en la industria y que te puede resultar muy didáctica, fácil de construir y barata.
> ...



Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, este fin de semana (sábado y domingo) trabajare duro en el proyecto y posiblemente el lunes les tenga algunas consultas...

No se mucho de electrónica, así que este proyecto va a ser un reto para mi, espero pueda aprender mucho de ustedes. Cuando pueda subo una foto del motor que utilizare, cuando lo giro con el dedo me alcanza a prender 2 led's en serie, yo creo que ese me sirve y creo que pondré un amplificador operacional para que el voltaje que me entregue sea mayor, tendré que leer sobre amplificadores...

Espero estés el lunes para que me den una ayudita 

Gracias nuevamente Chema!


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

La utilización de un sensor hall, es much más simple que la del disco, si hay algún engranaje para medir, el sensor se alimenta con una tensión y tiene una patilla por donde salen los pulsos, estos tiene una amplitur acorde a la alimetación, eso lo llevas al contador o conversor y listo!!!!

Utiliza el traductor de google o mejor el del altavista para traducir la hoja de datos


----------



## nicofdez (May 21, 2011)

Lamento no comentar pero estaba pasando por exámenes y estuve un poco ocupado, pero ahora si es turno de dedicarme al proyecto, aunque ya casi llego a los finales. En la web encontré este circuito el cual funciona con un tacometro, no estoy seguro si ese tacometro entrega tensión o entrega pulsos, debe ser pulsos ya que no encuentro una entrada de onda cuadrada y esta pastilla es converso de frecuencia a tensión asi que debe ser asi, de lo contrario por favor haganme saber ese gran error.

Tambien tengo la formula que esta adjunta a la imagen para determinar la tensión de salida del circuito, la cual depende de la frecuencia de entrada, Vcc, capacitor1 C(1), resistencia1 (R1) y una constante (K) que generalmente es 1.

Vo = Vcc * Fin * C1 * R1 * K

Creo que con esa formula puedo "decirle" al circuito cual es la resolución de mi circuito, es decir, le puedo "decir" que cada 8 pulsos me entregue un volt de salida, lo que no se para que sirve es C2 y R2, espero me puedan ayudar con ello...


PD: Estoy trabajando primero en la parte mecánica primero ya que es mas dificil, pero de igual manera ya hice el circuito en PCB Wizard y lo imprimi, mañana hare el montaje en baquela. Espero me puedan ayudar afirmando o negando la claridad y el funcionamiento del circuito, de igual manera me gustaria saber que funcionamiento tiene C2 y R2.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

El circuito es muy simple y practico, pero es dificil de ajustar a bajas frecuencias. Cuantos mas pulsos te de el "sensor" que utilices mas estabilidad tendras y mejor tensión de salida.
Para eso esta la R y la C para ajustar la tensión en función de la frecuencia de entrada.
Cuando la frecuencia es baja, la tensión de la salida es una tensión continua pero con un componente de diente de sierra muy acusado, que corresponde a los pulsos de entrada. Eso hace inestable al circuito y si pusieras un medidor analogico de ajuga en la salida verias las oscilaciones en la aguja.
Por eso es mas practico una rueda como la del ratón que te de varios pulsos por cada vuelta, cuantos mas mejor.
Siempre con la filosofía de un montaje en donde lo importante es el equilibrio entre lo "mecanico" y lo "electrónico" y por encima de todo que sea didactico y funcional.

Aádo ademas que teniendo en cuenta que es un montaje casero, quizas la velocidad de giro no supere las 100 RPM a "toda velocidad" o sea poco mas de 1 c/s (60 RPM seria 1 Hz o 1 c/s)
Conseguir una tensión de salida de 0 a 1 V con una frecuencia de entrada de 0 a 1 Hz te va a ser practicamente imposible. Necesitas que el dispositivo genere mas pulsos.


----------



## nicofdez (May 21, 2011)

Chema, ya le dije al profesor que iba a trabajar con un Encoder y ya no puedo cambiar, cuantas ranuras crees que sean necesarias para este?

Había pensado ponerle 8 pero creo que son pocas, aconsejame por favor cuantas debo poner.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

No puedo aconsejarte porque no se las RPM de la noria o generados que has construido, pero cuantas mas mejor.
A modo orientativo: 60 RPM es una vuelta por segundo o sea 1 Hz asi que con 8 ranuras tendras una frecuencia de 8 Hz, si son 120 RPM serian 16 Hz eso es muy poco para la estabilidad de ese circuito, deberia ser 100 veces mas. (al menos 50 veces mas) pero todo depende la la velocidad con que gira tu invento.
Deberas mirar donde colocar el encoder para tener el maximo numero posible de pulsos por segundo.


----------



## nicofdez (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya hice el circuito, como esta pastilla es especial para trabajar con tacometro toco instalarle el diodo para asi garantizar un voltaje diferente a 0 y +V para que el comparador funcionada con el encoder, ya que el optoacoplador me solo funciona con +V y 0 en modo de pulsos.

El sensor que estoy utilizando es un ee-sx1115a, este ya lo tengo acoplado al encoder pero no se si la conexion que hice este buena.

Tambien con un LM555 simule los pulsos que entrega este optoacoplador y al medir la salida me doy cuenta que tengo muchos problemas cuando la frecuencia es baja y yo voy a medir la velocidad de este desde que se encuentra en 0 RPM dando una señal de 4mA hasta un rango no establecido todavia que dependera del caudal de la hidroelectrica.

Espero me puedan ayudar con el problema de la frecuencia ya que la salida no se mantiene estable pero cuando la frecuencia es alta si lo es, espero posibles respuestas...

Dejo los montajes del diodo en la parte superior del comparador, el montaje del optoacoplador.


PD: La resolucion del encoder subio ya que tiene 16 ranuras y 16 huecos.  si da 1RPS seria 16Hz es correcto?


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya te dije que tendrías problemas a bajas frecuencias.
Si va a 1 RPS (60 RPM) o sea revolución o vuelta por segundo y 16 pulsos tendras 16 Hz 
Eso es poco, pero aún podrás ajustarlo. El problema es que es la velocidad maxima, o sea que a menos vueltas mas inestable. Pero te pasara lo mismo con cualquier otro circuito analógico, por ejemplo con operacionales.
Debes dar mas informacion sobre la velocidad de giro, aunque sea aproximada. 
Puedes medirla contando las vueltas que da durante en un minuto (RPM)
Cuando gira despacio y cuando gira deprisa.


----------



## nicofdez (Jun 2, 2011)

otro problema es que cuando mando la pata 4 del LM555 a tierra ya no habran pulsos pero la salida del circuito me sigue dando un voltaje no se que pasa, conecte mal el circuito o q?

No he medido las RPM, pero no puedo todavia ya que la rueda no esta lista pero esta noche ya lo estara y medire y les deje el dato.



Si puedo cambiar el encoder por otro sensor o si me pueden decir otra manera de hacerlo estoy abierto a cualquier posibilidad...

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 3, 2011)

¿Has tenido en cuenta que las turbinas de una central hidroeléctrica tienen unas revoluciones fijas cuando están acopladas a la red? Da igual que sean Pelton, Francis o Kaplan, las revoluciones vienen dadas por el número de pares de polos y por la frecuencia de la red. No giran más rápido cuando producen más, ni más lento cuando generan menos. Otra cosa es que quieras hacer el circuito para utilizarlo en el acoplamiento del alternador a la red de manera que, cuando la turbina llegue a sus revoluciones nominales, se cierre el interruptor de acoplamiento y la máquina empiece a entregar energía a la red. El 2907 te puede valer, en su datasheet vienen algunas formas de utilizarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## nicofdez (Jun 3, 2011)

Lo se, se que las turbinas de una central hidroelectrica tienen unas revoluciones fijas cuando estan a la red, por ejemplo para que la potencia de la turbina pelton este al maximo la velocidad del alabe (turbina) debe ser la mitad de la velocidad del chorro que lo golpea, pero nosotros no vamos a tener un sistema de control, solamente queremos medir las RPM y la caida de agua no va a ser siempre constante por ende el giro tampoco, para el otro semetre que vea control me gustaria seguir trabajando con el proyecto pero calculando la velocidad del alabe e instalar una valvula de extrangulacion para variar la velocidad del chorro.


Me seria muy util cualquier ayuda, este proyecto es para el lunes y no he logrado hacer mucho, me gustaria saber hasta cuanta frecuencia puede "ver" el sensor ee-sx1115a para ver si se lo instalo a un taladro y no a una hidroelectrica.

O si me pueden aconsejar otro circuito esta bien, estoy abierto a todos los comentarios que me ayuden


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aquí te envío tres tacómetros, por si te vale alguno.

http://www.xbot.es/microplans/tacometro.htm

http://webpages.ull.es/users/oghdez/pdf/Sistema de medida.pdf


http://www.electronica2000.com/especiales/tacometro2.htm

Saludos.


----------



## nicofdez (Jun 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos el proyecto me funciono pero no con el LM2907 sino con un LM331 saque 4,5/5,0.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 11, 2011)

Me alegro de que te haya ido bien, creo que te lo mereces, lo has trabajado mucho.
Siento no haber podido ayudarte mas.
Felicidades.


----------

